# difference between leg press and plate loaded squat machine?



## miragelol (Sep 9, 2003)

Hi all!!

What is the difference between leg press and plate loaded squat machine.

I usually do both those machines on the days when i work my legs.I usually work these machines 2 ways,

1. with my legs apart at shoulder width.
2. my legs resting V shaped.

What i want to know is, am i wasting my time working both the machines, because seems like, i am working the same muscle group?

Thank you!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2003)

are you talking about a hack squat machine?

see image:


----------



## miragelol (Sep 9, 2003)

i am attaching a picture of plate loaded squat machine in this reply and then in the other one the seated leg press i am talking about, since i cannot attach 2 attahments in the same message.

Also, can you also tell me why to use the Hack squat machine?? should i use the hack squat machine on top of the leg press and plate loaded squat machine..?

thank ya!


----------



## miragelol (Sep 9, 2003)

picture of the leg press that i work on..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2003)

I guess just the mechanics of it, and the fact that it's easier to change a pin than load plates. 

Personally, I say do free weight squats and forget all of the damn machines! 

Hack squats cause more direct work from the quads, and of course they take pressure off of the rest of the body compared to free weight squats. I do them once in awhile, but honestly the leg press and hack squat both cause me knee pain, where as a free weight squat does not.


----------



## miragelol (Sep 9, 2003)

on my leg days, i usually follow the following routine with a little bit of variations.. can you please comment..

leg press,
leg extension,
seated plate loaded squat machine,
calf extension,
leg curl..

I do free weights for my upper body, but free weights for my lower body is something i haven't considered yet. can you comment on my leg workout and also give me tips on which of the above machines should i replace with free weights..

thanx!!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2003)

why don't you do free weight squats?


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 9, 2003)

i do free weight squats with my back on the exercise ball, the movement is real good and no pressure on back

plus my gym don't have no barbells, only dumbells


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with putting pressure on your back, that's how you strengthen it. 

Join a new gym.


----------

